# Wtb cheap seiko beater 007 or similar



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking to mod a Seiko so looking to buy a cheap Seiko divers beater 007 or similar

dosnt have to be on a strap , also ok if if bezel insert is worn or marked

as long as it's working and complete that's ok with me

cheap one please nothing mint in box cheers Andy


----------

